# Ur schools alums in the NBA



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Post ur schools best team current players enrolled in the school are acceptable I saw a feature liek this on espn.com and i thought it would be a good topic 4 discussion here

Uconn
C Emeka Okafor
F Cliff Robinson
F Caron Butler
G Richard Hamilton
G Ray Allen (with wing players this talented no need 4 a pg)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

So let me get this straight. Do retired players count?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> So let me get this straight. Do retired players count?


My bad i didnt make that clear enough current players only


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Starting Ten For Michigan State:

C - Kevin Willis (San Antonio)/Zach Randolph (Blazers)
PF - Paul Davis (College)/Jamie Fieck (New Jersey)
SF - Morris Petterson (Toronto)/Andre Hudson (Milwaukee)
SG - Jason Richardson (Golden State)/Steve Smith (San Antonio)
PG - Eric Snow (Philadelphia)/Mateen Cleaves (Sacramento)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

PG Devin Harris
SG Kirk Penney
SF Michael Finley
PF 
C Rashard Griffith


Hmmmmm.......... Damn. This is bad. I cant remember anyone else that was good from Wisconsin


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> My bad i didnt make that clear enough current players only


Ouch. I don't think I can field a team with OU then.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

C- Lafrentz
PF- Collison
SF- Gooden
SG- Pierce
PG- Hinrich

Yea, Gooden might be out of position. But I think this would be the best lineup for KU alums at this point.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh boy... I'm a UK fan...I might have trouble listing ALL of them (after all, UK has the most players in the NBA as of right now  )

PG-Tony Delk
SG-Walter McCarty
SF-Jamal Mashburn
PF-Antoine Walker
C-Jamal Magloire (spelling?)

Back up C-Nazr Mohammad
Back up PF-Scott Padgett
Back up SF/Overall 6th Man-Tayshaun Prince

Dereck Anderson Transferred to Kentucky for junior and senior years. Ron Mercer left after his sophomore year.

Pretty good line up though if you ask me, especially with Mashburn in there who can play SF and PF.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Here is Syracuses:
PG-Pearl Washinton/Sherman Douglas
SG-Dave Bing
SF-John Wallace/Carmelo Anthony
PF-Derrick Coleman
C-Rony Seikaly(SP?)

I might be missing a few people..


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I thought we were just supposed to list starting lineups.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I thought we were just supposed to list starting lineups.


I went ahead and listed back ups.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> C- Lafrentz
> PF- Collison
> SF- Gooden
> ...


man you got here before I can.

Here is mine

PG-Jacque Vaughn
SG-Kirk Hinrich(can play PG and SF too)
SF-Paul Pierce (Can play SG too)
PF-Danny Manning(can play SF too)
C-Raef Lafrentz

it is my personal fav lineup then you hve soem good backup players

PF-Nick Collison
PF-Drew Gooden
C-Greg Ostertag
PF/C-Scot Pollard

However in now and age to be competive I would hve this my lineup since Manning is near the end of his career

PG-Hinrich
SG-Pierce
SF-Gooden
PF-Raef
C-Collison


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> I went ahead and listed back ups.


Me too. I could have done back up backups too. :yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> C- Lafrentz
> PF- Collison
> SF- Gooden
> ...


KU is very deep inside in the NBA.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey i'll try to do Ohio States lineup (although it wont be full.....lol)

Jimmy Jackson(classy vet that isnt as washed up as many thought)
Michael Redd(One of the best 6th men anywhere...dead eye shooter)
Laurence Funderburke(Bench for Kings)
Ken Johnson (sitting pine for Miami)

We have 2 SG guards and 2 PF's.........lol...........however if you give us credit for Derek Anderson (he played his Freshman/Sophmore Seasons at OSU) then we can atleast have a starting 5.

Oh and my High School has 1 player currently in the NBA....Gary Trent came from Hamilton Township High School in Columbus Ohio


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Me too. I could have done back up backups too. :yes:


Me too. 2 of those back ups can be back up-back ups. Mashburn can also be a PF back up and if this wasn't just alumn then I could've used Dereck Anderson and Ron Mercer.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. 2 of those back ups can be back up-back ups. Mashburn can also be a PF back up and if this wasn't just alumn then I could've used Dereck Anderson and Ron Mercer.


Show-offs.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Show-offs.


Haha, no, this would be showing off  -

Official Basketball Box Score
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Official Basketball Box Score
Michigan State vs Kentucky
12/14/02 4:00 p.m. at Rupp Arena, Lexington, Ky.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VISITORS: Michigan State 5-2
TOT-FG 3-PT REBOUNDS
## Player Name FG-FGA FG-FGA FT-FTA OF DE TOT PF TP A TO BLK S MIN
15 Anderson, Alan...... * 3-8 0-1 4-4 0 4 4 2 10 5 3 1 1 36
23 Torbert, Kelvin..... * 1-3 1-1 0-0 0 1 1 0 3 0 0 0 0 8
25 Anagonye, Aloysius.. * 2-3 0-0 1-2 0 5 5 3 5 0 2 0 0 19
5 Hill, Chris......... * 5-10 4-6 2-2 1 1 2 2 16 4 1 1 1 35
55 Ballinger, Adam..... * 3-8 0-1 0-0 1 2 3 4 6 0 1 1 0 22
13 Ager, Maurice....... 2-6 1-4 0-0 0 2 2 3 5 1 1 0 0 14
30 Bograkos, Tim....... 2-2 1-1 0-0 2 0 2 1 5 0 2 0 0 27
40 Davis, Paul......... 4-7 1-1 4-4 1 4 5 1 13 0 0 1 1 21
41 Lorbek, Erazem...... 4-7 0-0 0-1 1 2 3 2 8 0 2 0 0 15
44 Andreas, Jason...... 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 3
TEAM................ 2 2 2
Totals.............. 26-54 8-15 11-13 6 24 30 18 71 10 14 4 3 200


TOTAL FG% 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 26-54 48.1% Game: 48.1% DEADB
3-Pt. FG% 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 8-15 53.3% Game: 53.3% REBS
F Throw % 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 11-13 84.6% Game: 84.6% 1


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HOME TEAM: Kentucky 5-2
TOT-FG 3-PT REBOUNDS
## Player Name FG-FGA FG-FGA FT-FTA OF DE TOT PF TP A TO BLK S MIN
04 Gerald Fitch........ * 1-6 1-3 0-2 1 2 3 1 3 2 1 0 1 32
10 Keith Bogans........ * 7-15 3-8 6-9 1 1 2 1 23 2 4 0 0 36
40 Jules Camara........ * 4-11 0-0 0-0 3 4 7 3 8 0 2 0 0 32
44 Chuck Hayes......... * 0-3 0-0 2-2 0 3 3 3 2 5 2 0 1 23
50 Marquis Estill...... * 6-9 0-0 0-1 3 4 7 4 12 2 0 1 0 26
03 Brandon Stockton.... 0-0 0-0 2-2 0 2 2 0 2 1 1 0 1 8
12 Bernard Cote........ 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 2 0 0 2
14 Erik Daniels........ 6-9 0-1 0-2 2 4 6 3 12 3 1 0 1 25
24 Kelenna Azubuike.... 2-3 1-2 0-0 0 0 0 1 5 0 1 1 0 16
TEAM................ 1 2 3
Totals.............. 26-56 5-14 10-18 11 23 34 17 67 15 14 2 4 200


TOTAL FG% 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 26-56 46.4% Game: 46.4% DEADB
3-Pt. FG% 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 5-14 35.7% Game: 35.7% REBS
F Throw % 1st Half: 0-0 0.0% 2nd Half: 10-18 55.6% Game: 55.6% 4


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Officials: Jim Burr, Mike Kitts, Tom Eades
Technical fouls: Michigan State-None. Kentucky-None.
Attendance: 23145
Score by Periods 1st 2nd Total
Michigan State................ 40 31 - 71
Kentucky...................... 40 27 - 67


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*UNC*

Antwan Jamison
Vince Carter
Rasheed Wallace
Jerry Stackhouse
Shammond Williams
Brendan Haywood
Jeff McInnis
Scott Williams
Rick Fox
Hubert Davis
George Lynch


The top top 4 talent wise are really unmatched talent by any of college....


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Haha, no, this would be showing off  -
> 
> Official Basketball Box Score
> ...



No, that would be called baiting. Wow...if only I could find some box scores when Kentucky beat MSU with their best player (Magic Johnson)...and don't give me that "He was only a freshman" stuff either. He was just as good as a freshman as he ever was, or MSU wouldn't have made it to the elite 8 that year.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, if Spartanfan can consider that showing off, then THIS must be showing off:


*Kentucky-Michigan State Series Record* 

Overall Series Record: KENTUCKY leads 11-8
Series record in Lexington: KENTUCKY leads 7-1
Series record in East Lansing: MSU leads 5-3 (are you really surprised?????)
Series record at neautral sites: MSU leads 2-1

Last meeting at a neutral site: MSU won because they were the eventual national champions.



Oh well, it doesn't matter. Kentucky leads MSU in overall wins.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Michigan:

PG- Jamal Crawford
SG- Jalen Rose
SF- Juwan Howard
PF- Chris Webber
C- Tractor Traylor


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> Well, if Spartanfan can consider that showing off, then THIS must be showing off:
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you weren't alive in 1978 to watch Kentucky beat them when Magic was a Freshman. Second, you weren't alive for half of those games either. Hell, I am told to not live in the past when I talk about the 2000 championship or the 1999 and 2001 Final Fours that Michigan State was in, but you are talking about 60 year old games. Kentucky obviously leads in Lexington. If they didn't then they wouldn't be worthy enough to be called a basketball team. I mean, what team in a major conference would lose 5 home games? And Michigan State obviously leads the series at Michigan State, which they should. What you need to look at then is nuetral sites. And them winning the National Championship and having one of their greatest teams ever isn't an excuse. Kentucky probably won the National Championship 7 of those times that Michigan State played them.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> No, that would be called baiting.


You've been spending too much time on a message board. Baiting and Showing-Off/Bragging are the same thing.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Can we please get back on topic? Does it really matter who's better out of Kentucky and Michigan State?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> You've been spending too much time on a message board. Baiting and Showing-Off/Bragging are the same thing.


Not necceserily....


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Not necceserily....


Then what is the use of bragging rights if someone can't brag on a message board without being accused of doing something wrong?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Then what is the use of bragging rights if someone can't brag on a message board without being accused of doing something wrong?


Bragging and Baiting aren't the same thing.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> First of all, you weren't alive in 1978 to watch Kentucky beat them when Magic was a Freshman. Second, you weren't alive for half of those games either. Hell, I am told to not live in the past when I talk about the 2000 championship or the 1999 and 2001 Final Fours that Michigan State was in, but you are talking about 60 year old games. Kentucky obviously leads in Lexington. If they didn't then they wouldn't be worthy enough to be called a basketball team. I mean, what team in a major conference would lose 5 home games? And Michigan State obviously leads the series at Michigan State, which they should. What you need to look at then is nuetral sites. And them winning the National Championship and having one of their greatest teams ever isn't an excuse. Kentucky probably won the National Championship 7 of those times that Michigan State played them.


Well, I'm going to go with what Hollis said and just kind of stop arguing so the topic won't be changed. But before I do:

Alright...I wassn't alive when Kentucky played MSU in '78. But the point is, Kentucky beat them the year they had arguably their best player. And that series record isnt past facts-it's overall facts. From the past to now. I wasn't using the MSU winning at a neutral site thing as an excuse-you can't use that as one. I just thought I'd put that in there because that was their last meeting at a neutral site and MSU went on to win the national championship.

So, you can tell me to quit living in the past, BUT, that series record is the overall history between Kentucky and Michigan State, not just the games 60 years ago, and  guess what? Kentucky leads MSU in overall W-L, that was the main point of my post.

But PM me if you want to keep aruging, because this is getting way off the topic of the thread.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

If not back on topic, I may be forced to close this thread., and we do not want that to happen, do we?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois:

My Starting Five (I dont care what position they play)
Kendall Gill
Nick Anderson
Eddie Johnson
Frank Williams
Brian Cook

Bench: 
Robert Archibald
Derek Harper

(Who else from Illinois has made it? )


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Illinois:
> 
> My Starting Five (I dont care what position they play)
> ...


Anderson isn't in the NBA anymore.


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

Maryland:

PG: Steve Francis
SG: Juan Dixon
SF: Walt Williams
PF: Joe Smith
C: Lonny Baxter

Bench: Terence Morris, Chris Wilcox, Steve Blake, Tony Massenburg

This team is undersized at SG and C but is pretty balanced and everyone plays their favorite position. Bench is not that bad.

Based on other posts in this thread, these are teams that look better than Maryland.
Uconn: better starting 5 (depth?)
Kansas: more depth
UNC: better everything 
Michigan: better starting 5
Duke

Duke should be pretty good with
PG: JWill
SG: Corey Maggete
SF: Shane Battier
PF: Christian Latener(sp?)
C: Elton Brand

Bench: Boozer, Fairy, Dunleavy, Parks, Dantay Jones


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ascilol</b>!
> here is mine :
> 
> pg - mj
> ...


Didn't MJ leave in his junior year?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't MJ leave in his junior year?


yeah, and VInce left after his JR year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Florida: 

PG: Jason Williams
SG: Mike Miller
SF: Matt Bonner
PF: Donnell Harvey
C: Andrew DeClercq

Bench: Justin Hamilton, Udonis Haslem, Vernon Maxwell


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Nobody from SDSU.  The only player that came close lately was Randy Holcomb, but he got cut by the Sixers.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Nobody from SDSU.  The only player that came close lately was Randy Holcomb, but he got cut by the Sixers.


how about Wesley Strokes? Just transfer from Missouri. He could make it. yeah right.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> how about Wesley Strokes? Just transfer from Missouri. He could make it. yeah right.


Stokes looks like a good ball handler, but I dunno about the NBA for him. But Evan Burns will make the NBA if he comes back strong from his torn ACL.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Florida:
> 
> PG: Jason Williams
> ...


Jason Williams got kicked out for smoking pot, therefore he's not technically an alumn.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Williams got kicked out for smoking pot, therefore he's not technically an alumn.


And Mike Miller left early.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Nobody from SDSU.  The only player that came close lately was Randy Holcomb, but he got cut by the Sixers.


What about Steve Sir? He's a shoe-in too.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Steve Sir? He's a shoe-in too.


You seriously think that? Sir is definitely a lights out shooter. But he needs to develop some handles if he's gonna play SG in the NBA. He's also not the fastest guy. He may have a chance for the NBA, but by no means is he a shoe-in. But the guys my 2nd favorite on SDSU's team aside from Burns. I just don't understand why Fisher didn't play him much.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> You seriously think that? Sir is definitely a lights out shooter. But he needs to develop some handles if he's gonna play SG in the NBA. He's also not the fastest guy. He may have a chance for the NBA, but by no means is he a shoe-in. But the guys my 2nd favorite on SDSU's team aside from Burns. I just don't understand why Fisher didn't play him much.


No, I don't think that at all.

I grew up playing against the guy. He's a complete hump. And pretty much a defensive liability. But whatever, it was more of a joke. Though, I always wondered what someone else thought.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Tennessee*

Tennessee

Allan Houston (Knicks)
Vincent Yarbrough (Nuggets)
Marcus Haislip (Bucks)
Ron Slay (finished senior season)
CJ Watson (entering soph season)


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

here are my choices from Kansas University
-------------------------------------------------------
Ray Evans = Otto Snellbacher = Clyde Lovellette = Dean Kelley = Gil Reich = B.H. Born = Maurice King = Ron Loneski = Wilt Chamberlain = Bill Bridges = Wayne Hightower = Nolen Ellison = George Unseld = Al Lopes = Walt Wesley = Ron Franz = Roger Bohnenstiel = Dave Nash = Jo Jo White = Pierre Russell = Roger Brown = Dave Robisch = Aubrey Nash = Bud Stallworth = Roger Morningstar = Rick Suttle = Norman Cook = Herb Nobles = John Douglas = Ken Koenigs = Paul Mokeski = Randy Carroll = John Crawford = Art Housey = Darnell Valentine = Tony Guy = David Magley = Kelly Knight = Brian Martin = Carl Henry = Calvin Thompson = Ron Kellogg = Greg Dreiling = Archie Marshall = Danny Manning = Kevin Pritchard = Mark Randall = Adonis Jordan = Rex Walters = Darrin Hancock = Greg Ostertag = Jacque Vaughn = Scot Pollard = Paul Pierce = Raef LaFrentz = Ryan Robertson = Drew Gooden = Kirk Hinrich = Nick Collison


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> here are my choices from Kansas University
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Ray Evans = Otto Snellbacher = Clyde Lovellette = Dean Kelley = Gil Reich = B.H. Born = Maurice King = Ron Loneski = Wilt Chamberlain = Bill Bridges = Wayne Hightower = Nolen Ellison = George Unseld = Al Lopes = Walt Wesley = Ron Franz = Roger Bohnenstiel = Dave Nash = Jo Jo White = Pierre Russell = Roger Brown = Dave Robisch = Aubrey Nash = Bud Stallworth = Roger Morningstar = Rick Suttle = Norman Cook = Herb Nobles = John Douglas = Ken Koenigs = Paul Mokeski = Randy Carroll = John Crawford = Art Housey = Darnell Valentine = Tony Guy = David Magley = Kelly Knight = Brian Martin = Carl Henry = Calvin Thompson = Ron Kellogg = Greg Dreiling = Archie Marshall = Danny Manning = Kevin Pritchard = Mark Randall = Adonis Jordan = Rex Walters = Darrin Hancock = Greg Ostertag = Jacque Vaughn = Scot Pollard = Paul Pierce = Raef LaFrentz = Ryan Robertson = Drew Gooden = Kirk Hinrich = Nick Collison


True all those players play in the NBA. There is also many many more that play over seas like Richard Barry Jr. (Scooter), Steve Woodberry, Luke Axtell, Lester Earl, and many others.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that at all.
> ...


Okay. I was just making sure. He sure can shoot though. He looks lost on the court almost all of the time, so I don't know about his knowledge of the game.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

FSU

PG: Charlie Ward
SG: Sam Cassell/Bobby Sura

That's about it . . .


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*Not KY*

UNC has had for some time and still has the most players in the NBA not KY.
This past season:
MJ, Scott Williams, Shammond Williams, Vince, Antawn, Rasheed, Stack, George Lynch, the Monstrossity, Hubert Davis, Brendan Haywood, Joe Forte Rick Fox, Jeff McInnis (14).

If I were a Heel my starters would be:
MJ, Vince, Antawn, Sheed, Stack.
My second team: 
Fox, McInnis, Lynch, Haywood, Sh Williams. Bad but better than a lot of other teams first five.


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*Are these supposed to be alums?*

Because most of the UNC boys who left early went back and go their degrees so would still be alums. MJ, Vince, Jerry for sure.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Not KY*



> Originally posted by <b>mateer</b>!
> UNC has had for some time and still has the most players in the NBA not KY.
> This past season:
> MJ, Scott Williams, Shammond Williams, Vince, Antawn, Rasheed, Stack, George Lynch, the Monstrossity, Hubert Davis, Brendan Haywood, Joe Forte Rick Fox, Jeff McInnis (14).
> ...


Is that the same Scott Williams as roy williams son? If that is true, Scott never played in the pros. He was a walkon for the Tarheels.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Not KY*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that the same Scott Williams as roy williams son? If that is true, Scott never played in the pros. He was a walkon for the Tarheels.


No, he was talking about the Phoenix Suns center Scott Williams. He's most known for his Bulls and Sixers tenures.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Are these supposed to be alums?*



> Originally posted by <b>mateer</b>!
> Because most of the UNC boys who left early went back and go their degrees so would still be alums. MJ, Vince, Jerry for sure.


Yeah, these are alumns only.


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Fresno St

C Melvin Ely
PF Chris Jeffries ( no more big men)
SF Courtney Alexander
SG Skip to my Lou Rafer Alston
PG Tito Maddox

Can any small college team beat this?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RUBEN</b>!
> Fresno St
> 
> C Melvin Ely
> ...


Didn't Tremaine Fowlkes go to Fresno St.?


----------

